# Soft liege Belgian Waffles



## waffler4262 (Nov 20, 2020)

Good Evening Everyone.

Since Covid began I've been working on a Belgian waffle recipe I'd like to introduce in to my small batch ice cream shop. I've tracked down and imported Belgian Sugar Crystals and am using a Krampfouz waffle iron. Which we bake them at 190 for 3 minutes.

The problem is that my waffles become fairly stiff after they cool down. I was in Travelling last year and had some in a cafe that were absolutely delicious and even had a friend overnight me a batch to compare and contrast. Can't seem to make mine stay soft over 20-30 minutes. The cafe we were at had filling in them. Or were dipped in chocolate. While I would love to do that, they become too hard. I've tried a dozen recipes and can't seem to match the cafe theirs almost had a donut like consistency. I've included the one that seems to have worked best below. Any suggestions would help.

note: we do let it rise for 12-18 hrs (tried various times) both in and out of the fridge.


1 cup milk (20 cl of milk or 200g)
2 1/2 teaspoons lesaffre instant dry yeast
2 cups t55 flour(250g)
2 cups T45 pastry flour(250g)
2 eggs
6 tbsp. brown sugar (75g)
2 tsp. vanilla extract
1 generous pinch of salt
10 ounces butter (300g)
1 cup Belgian pearl sugar


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

This is how it also happens in belgium, we cannot keep the real Liège waffles fresh for the next day, they are cooked à la minute in front of the customer.
Personally, I never made them.
What vendors sometimes do is put a baked waffle back into the waffle iron to heat it up, but never with a waffle from the day before.
The industry offers so-called Liège waffles which are eaten cold.
Try to line up the ingredients of a donut recipe next to the ingredients of a Liège waffle, and correct your recipe.
Good luck


----------



## waffler4262 (Nov 20, 2020)

thomas fontaine said:


> This is how it also happens in belgium, we cannot keep the real Liège waffles fresh for the next day, they are cooked à la minute in front of the customer.
> Personally, I never made them.
> What vendors sometimes do is put a baked waffle back into the waffle iron to heat it up, but never with a waffle from the day before.
> The industry offers so-called Liège waffles which are eaten cold.
> ...


Thank you for your ideas of mixing and matching the recipes. The volume - based on our ice cream sales is too high to 're-heat' on the go like that unfortunately. We would be the only one in the city to have the offering. Anticipating approximately 1000-1500 per day of mini liege sales.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

Check this one, maybe they can help you too
https://www.puratos.com/services/innovation-centers


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

waffler4262 said:


> Good Evening Everyone.
> 
> Since Covid began I've been working on a Belgian waffle recipe I'd like to introduce in to my small batch ice cream shop. I've tracked down and imported Belgian Sugar Crystals and am using a Krampfouz waffle iron. Which we bake them at 190 for 3 minutes.
> 
> ...


try this
340 gr milk
250 gr flour
3 eggs
45 gr sugar
pinch salt
45 gr melted butter.

You can add a small amount of beer and yeast, its optional.


----------

